

The case against non-profit news sites - tptacek
http://www.hitsville.org/2010/05/09/the-case-against-non-profit-news-sites/

======
pedalpete
Very well written article, and clearly, written by an journalist.

What strikes me is that newspapers don't seem to have realized that they offer
a different style of news than we get online.

I don't read the paper much, I know I only get a snapshot of the news online
as reading larger bodies of text just isn't the same.

Obviously there must be a change in the model of the newspaper.

What does a premium paper look like? Have papers like Barrons seen a decline
similar to more general papers like USA Today or the Wall Street Journal?

